# How far can a wolf walk in 7 months?



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

check out the GPS collar track from this wolf, which recently was found dead in CO (predator control poison).

7 months and over 3k miles.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Not much time in Yellowstone! Wonder how many sightings? How many people thought ... SSS?

Fishrmn


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

That is not possible. There are no wolves in Utah.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Well when the triple s is used for wolves, you need to make sure you are careful. Because you never know if they could be tracked down. I couldnt care less for wolves, I just wouldnt wouldnt want to see anyone get in trouble.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

That is pretty cool PBH, Do you have any of those for mountain lions?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> That is pretty cool PBH, Do you have any of those for mountain lions?


Not the same exact thing, but some pretty interesting stuff...taken from "Cougar Exploitation Levels in Utah: Implications for Demographic Structure, Population Recovery, and Metapopulation Dynamics"

"Dispersal.-Several animals were captured and marked 
either just prior to, or during dispersal. Four cougars (1 F, 3 
M) moved from Monroe to neighboring mountain ranges 
19-55 km distant. Two of these (1 F, 1 M) established 
residency in habitat adjacent to the study area; one was 
recaptured and his collar removed (fate unknown); and one 
was harvested 42 km northeast on the Fishlake Plateau (Fig. 
7). 
Seven dispersals were documented on the Oquirrh site (2 
F, 5 M), ranging in distance from 13 to 85 km (Fig. 7). Of 
these, 3 (1 F, 2 M) settled elsewhere in the Oquirrh 
Mountains; 1 female moved to the Simpson-Sheeprock 
Mountains; 2 males moved to the Stansbury Mountains 
where they were hunter-killed as transients; and 1 male 
dispersed to the Mt. Timpanogos region of the southern 
Wasatch Mountains, crossing a 6-lane interstate and 
5 km of city streets to get there."


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Loke said:


> That is not possible. There are no wolves in Utah.


You read my mind, this has to be photo shopped!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> That is pretty cool PBH, Do you have any of those for mountain lions?





wyoming2utah said:


> and 1 male
> dispersed to the Mt. Timpanogos region of the southern
> Wasatch Mountains, crossing a 6-lane interstate and
> 5 km of city streets to get there."


I don't know that people living along the Wasatch Front would truly want to see some of these gps tracks for cougars. They might realize how many of these critters are wandering back and forth across the valley...

but, the answer to the question is: no. I don't have any of them for cougars.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is really cool how far that wolf wandered around. Very cool. I'm not a wolf guy, but that pup got around. The folks in Colorado are sure complaining about the overgrown elk population in Rocky Mountain National Park. Wolves coulds sure help their problem there. I wonder why the greenies in Colorado haven't been all over that one? Restore wolves to RMNP. It really does need to happen.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

That map is interesting!! While Elk hunting up parley's this winter I saw a massive black dog with a really big long puffy tail. I watched it for about 20 mins. while it sat around looking at some deer. I knew it could not be a coyote because I had just seen a few coyotes and they were less than half the size of this guy. I doubted that it could be a wolf because parley's is pretty crowded with people and is not what I'd consider wildernessy enough for a wolf to stay undetected, guess I was wrong!!
I also herd some wolves calling in Monte Cristo in the fall. If I have had 2 encounters with wolves in 1 year I know we have a wolf population. Animals are all the same, if you see one, you have a population of them. Rats, roaches, wolves, cougars for every one you see there are a whole bunch that you don't see. I think that map proves just how impossible it is to know what is in our mountains!! If a wolf can travle the wasatch front and go all the way to CO, I'd say why not a grizz, wolverine etc?? 

Now, if they could only put a collar on bigfoot!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

PBH said:


> EmptyNet said:
> 
> 
> > That is pretty cool PBH, Do you have any of those for mountain lions?
> ...


The front has cougars for sure!! I see tracks in the snow whenever I go atleast 2 miles back from the trail heads. Whenever I get high up on the ridges in those rocky areas I feel like something is watching me, I don't get that feeling often anywhere else, except Monte!!


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Very interesting stuff guys. PBH my mom said one of her neighbors saw a wolf on the ranch and I said that they must have seen someones husky running loose, now that I see this, it makes me believe what they saw was really a wolf.


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice post PBH. That is a heck of a distance it traveled. Makes you wonder what area is actually covered by wolves: Oregon, Washington, etc. This single one hit 5 states in 7 months. Really no limit as of right now to where they may end up.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

COOPERD said:


> Well when the triple s is used for wolves, you need to make sure you are careful. Because you never know if they could be tracked down. I couldnt care less for wolves, I just wouldnt wouldnt want to see anyone get in trouble.


That's true. I know a guy who shot a wolf with a collar on it. He took his Leatherman out and took the two 3/8th Nylock nuts off and hung it in a tree and shot it. Then kicked it into a hole and covered it with rocks.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like that wolf walked right through *wyogoobs* backyard! :shock:

You missing your dog or cat *goob*?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I would imagine that 'goob has a recipe or two for wolf.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've heard the best way to deal with a collar is to put it on an eastbound semi?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

longbow said:


> COOPERD said:
> 
> 
> > Well when the triple s is used for wolves, you need to make sure you are careful. Because you never know if they could be tracked down. I couldnt care less for wolves, I just wouldnt wouldnt want to see anyone get in trouble.
> ...


Can you imagine if someone one to the local truck stop and tossed it on a cross country going semi!

Biologist "how in the hell did that wolf get to California?" :shock: :lol:


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Restore wolves to RMNP. It really does need to happen.


Thats the last thing that needs to happen, but it was actually considered. RMNP is a fraction the size of Yellowstone, ~400 square miles to Yellowstone's ~3500 square miles. Wolves there and we could all wave goodbye to the largest elk herd in the world.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

awbmab said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Restore wolves to RMNP. It really does need to happen.
> ...


That's the idea.....


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That is some pretty cool data. Does this indicate that this wolf is a lone wanderer or is t acompanied by other non collared wolves? Where are the rest of them if they were a group? It seems interesting that after all that wandering it/they would not have found a good place to establish a pack. Do these wolves not establish packs and claim territory? It just brings up a whole lot of questions up.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> Do you have any of those for mountain lions?


I have a friend who was involved in the GPS collaring of a lion on Kennecott. It was a juvenile male. 9 months later it was killed by a hunter near Meeker Colorado. I saw the path it took on his computer. From Kennecott it went south and crossed I-15 near Nephi, headed back north towards Kamas, followed the Uintahs east and crossed the Green river near Browns Park and into Colorado.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's one for a mountain lion over a weeks time. Lot's of ground covered.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> That is some pretty cool data. Does this indicate that this wolf is a lone wanderer or is t acompanied by other non collared wolves? Where are the rest of them if they were a group? It seems interesting that after all that wandering it/they would not have found a good place to establish a pack. Do these wolves not establish packs and claim territory? It just brings up a whole lot of questions up.


I've read a few articles on wolves in the paper the last year and a half. They will sometimes switch packs. There was even a wolf that hung out near mendenhall glacier in Juneau, by itself most of the time. There were about a half a dozen killed on the highway just north of Anchorage last winter and the number in those two packs (for the area) total fewer than two dozen.

I've read they can cover 120 miles a day, never thought about seven months.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Re: How far can a wolf walk in 7 months?*



Loke said:


> That is not possible. There are no wolves in Utah.


We just have really big coyotes.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Very interesting.......

I got this sent to me in an email last week, but in the email, as I scrolled down through it, a biologist for the state of colorado said he had heard nothing of this information and was saying he really doubts it was true??????? Not calling anyone out about this but I was just wondering if it was verified or someone drawing lines on a map, sending it out. I deleted it not really thinking much about it (seems like more junk is sent to me than anything) but if it is indeed true, that really is very interesting.

I have spent the last few minutes looking into it and cant really find anything about it...........


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

[attachment=0:3sm1nni8]'s wanderings.jpg[/attachment:3sm1nni8]
I don't think it's photoshop. In fact I saw this on the web and had to share it. It shows WyoGoob as he wanders aimlessly along the highway below Evanston. :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very interesting! I certainly don't condone illegal behavior, fortunately there are no woofies in Utah, please proceed to shoot anything that looks anything like a coyote.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Very interesting.......
> 
> I got this sent to me in an email last week, but in the email, as I scrolled down through it, a biologist for the state of colorado said he had heard nothing of this information and was saying he really doubts it was true??????? Not calling anyone out about this but I was just wondering if it was verified or someone drawing lines on a map, sending it out. I deleted it not really thinking much about it (seems like more junk is sent to me than anything) but if it is indeed true, that really is very interesting.
> 
> I have spent the last few minutes looking into it and cant really find anything about it...........


Actually I have been following the newsletter from Defenders of Wildlife for quite a while now, because I think it's good to know what the opposition is up to. For about a year and a half now they've been working hard on trying to get a conclusive answer on whether or not there is an established pack in Colorado near Durango. They have been able to show that there are indeed wolves, based on DNA evidence collected from scat piles, that they specifically targeted because they found a smaller scat on top of a larger one, which is a sign of an adult wolf teaching it's pup to mark territory. But from what I read in their newsletter, if they can show conclusively that there is an established pack in the area, they feel like they will have a good chance through litigation to get endangered species protection firmly established in Colorado as well.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I once took a dump on neighbors ranch can I claim his ranch as my property? Most of the landowners in that area are white folks. Being that we are the only hispanic land owners there.....can I claim it as my territory and get affirmative action protection?

*Sh!t [email protected]*


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> I once took a dump on neighbors ranch can I claim his ranch as my property? Most of the landowners in that area are white folks. Being that we are the only hispanic land owners there.....can I claim it as my territory and get affirmative action protection?
> 
> *Sh!t [email protected]*


The way the world seems to work these days, it might just work in your favor... Just don't eat any of their hay though or the DWR have to decide whether to shoot you or transplant you elsewhere and shoot you full of birth control.... :lol:


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

So... where did the data come from? No links? No way to verify? Hmmm....


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

goonsquad said:


> So... where did the data come from? No links? No way to verify? Hmmm....


The data came from a study that LongBow did on the movements of WyoGoob. He fitted a radio collar a nd tracked him. Pretty conclusive from where I stand.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Here's one for a mountain lion over a weeks time. Lot's of ground covered.


That **** lion spent far too much time by MY sheep! :evil:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one for a mountain lion over a weeks time. Lot's of ground covered.
> ...


 :lol: must have liked fresh lamb chops! :twisted:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> That **** lion spent far too much time by MY sheep!


Yep- There was a documented sheep kill in the area during that time.

I love lamb chops... lions, not so much.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Looks like that wolf walked right through *wyogoobs* backyard! :shock:
> 
> You missing your dog or cat *goob*?


ha, ha, ha The stories I could tell. 

We had a wolf killed in Central Wyoming that traveled 3,000 miles, much of it on the exact same path as the wolf that died in Colorado.

http://trib.com/news/state-and-regional ... be37a.html

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... +in+casper


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> [attachment=0:6v8bo03m]'s wanderings.jpg[/attachment:6v8bo03m]
> I don't think it's photoshop. In fact I saw this on the web and had to share it. It shows WyoGoob as he wanders aimlessly along the highway below Evanston. :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


I wondered when someone was gonna find that map.

Actually it's me fishing the Bear River in 2006....It's all private ground, so I'm a sneaking around the willow bushes, trying to stay below the high water mark, and still making sure the ranchers won't see me....uh....and I picked up all the litter I seen too.

Ya see, I work in sensitive places like nuclear power plants, big refineries, natural gas process plants, and an underground cookie factory in Arlington Virginia. I just found out "They" put an implant in me....something about the Patriot Act. It's B.S., I can't go anywhere, trespass, even travel 3,000 miles to find a mate, without being tracked, watched, just like all these poor wolves.

Anyway the map is hot-spotting and now I s'pose we gotta put this whole thread in the Confidential Fishing Reports section.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 2, 2010)

proutdoors said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one for a mountain lion over a weeks time. Lot's of ground covered.
> ...


Your sheep on public or private land there cowboy?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

HIS sheep look something like this
[attachment=0:2zhfu30i]Copy of sheep 025.jpg[/attachment:2zhfu30i]


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 2, 2010)

^^ Got it. Over and out....


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought his sheep looked more like this!? How do you think he got "His Sheep" to the mountain? 
[attachment=0:c9g4v7te]sheep_transported_on_motorcycle.gif[/attachment:c9g4v7te]


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I thought his sheep looked more like this!? How do you think he got "His Sheep" to the mountain?
> [attachment=0:1206mj6z]sheep_transported_on_motorcycle.gif[/attachment:1206mj6z]


Jahan how long have you been saving to use that pic? LOL


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Dude.... that looks like date night in Boseman. I seen a few like that when I was core drilling up there.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Yonni said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I thought his sheep looked more like this!? How do you think he got "His Sheep" to the mountain?
> ...


I have a better one, but I think it would get nuked! :mrgreen:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Jahan....are you suggesting that Pro owns a pair of velcro chaps?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I plead the fifth!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh that one. That's his _other_ sheep.


----------

